# Aqua Seal Keeps Dripping



## Kevan (Jul 5, 2010)

I've repaired dozens of American Standard Aqua Seal faucets, the ones that have the large "top hat" washers, but I hit one last week that hasn't gotten the memo.

I replaced the seats and washers on the first visit and everything seemed fine, but it began dripping pretty badly within a couple of days. Thinking the washers in my truck might have been defective, I returned and installed two new washers from the supply house. Again, everything seemed fine.

Just got a call saying it is now dripping worse than ever.

Anybody got a clue?


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I always change the entire stem other than that sounds like its time for a new faucet. Recoup your losses in the price and tell the customer it is what it is... You can't warranty a 30 year old faucet.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Not sure which you have but I wonder if it is actually the seat. Was someone messing with it?


----------



## pipes (Jun 24, 2008)

I agree with United, make sure you get OEM stems you will be back in a week if you use those knock-off stems.


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

Definitely replace while stem. DO NOT grease the stem. It will turn on by itself and start to drip if you do.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

^^
True they do have a tendency to open by themselves...

They make one that takes a regular washer that I find to be much better.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Also if I go back on something like that I'll do it once in case the part is defective. Then I'll tell the customer no warranty.. If problem persists faucet will need changed.

You can't keep going back for free.


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

johntheplumber said:


> Definitely replace while stem. DO NOT grease the stem. It will turn on by itself and start to drip if you do.


I was taught to always grease when new goes in. I'm not a service guy, so I appreciate the tip.


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

Relic said:


> I was taught to always grease when new goes in. I'm not a service guy, so I appreciate the tip.


Every other stem except aqua seal. The just don't play nicely when greased.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Right on about the grease.

Check into the newer styled stems that don't use the top hat washer, but a regular flat washer and an o-ring seal instead.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> Right on about the grease.
> 
> Check into the newer styled stems that don't use the top hat washer, but a regular flat washer and an o-ring seal instead.


 
Is there a groove cut in the broching on the stem?
No groove -- it is the orginal AuqaSeal and they cannot be repaired.
You must change the whole stem assembly ... The old flat washer stems are the Old Heritage Stems Not AuqaSeal.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

I hate the aquaseal faucets always a call back if you dont completely rebuild with new stems and seats, and I agree only use American standard parts or you will be back. Grease on worm gear causes faucet to open on its own like there is a ghost living in the bathroom. Took me a while to figure that out back in the day. I always let customers know up front that rebuilding a faucet is a repair and carries a 30 day warranty I also write that on the invoice and make them sign it.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I have rebuilt alot of aqauseals and I always use the new style stem with the flat washer and O rings. I always grease the stem and no problems with the new style stems, I use the wolverine brass ones! Also one of my pet peaves is people that don't understand that if it has round handles you need to use 2 hot stems, hot and cold stems are only for blade or lever type handles.


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

deerslayer said:


> Also one of my pet peaves is people that don't understand that if it has round handles you need to use 2 hot stems, hot and cold stems are only for blade or lever type handles.


Preach it!

The reason you probably are not having a problem with them turning on after you grease the is you are switching them for the one with the washer. It's the one with the cap that had the problem. I too have worked on hundreds of them and was taught by my original Master never to do it. I have repaired several people's attempts at repairing them finding that in almost every situation they put grease in the stem.


----------



## aprilmayb (Feb 11, 2013)

theplumbinator said:


> I hate the aquaseal faucets always a call back if you dont completely rebuild with new stems and seats, and I agree only use American standard parts or you will be back. Grease on worm gear causes faucet to open on its own like there is a ghost living in the bathroom. Took me a while to figure that out back in the day. I always let customers know up front that rebuilding a faucet is a repair and carries a 30 day warranty I also write that on the invoice and make them sign it.


Even though your shirt says that Jesus hates the Cowboys, which is clearly blasphemy, I'm going to respond to this...

We got sued a couple of years ago over a plastic part that came with a customer supplied water dispenser. We told the lady it was a piece of junk. We recommended it not be installed and the customer insisted. John warned the customer, wrote on her invoice that he warned her, wrote on her invoice that it had only a 30 day warranty on labor and no warranty on the parts (since we didn't supply them) and we still got sued when it leaked 3 YEARS LATER. Lesson learned. If you don't think something should be fixed that way, don't fix it that way. It's better to lose a job and stand up for what you know is right than to be liable down the road because apparently invoices and warranties mean nothing.


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

The problem that I have found with the American Std aquaseal is the length of the replacement seat. I have tried several different parts suppliers but the replacement seat is shorter than the originals from A/S. This causes the top hat washer on the aquaseal stem to have to extend further and sometimes tear. The older A/S stems with the regular bibb washer and o ring are the only one I use to solve the problem. I also agree plumbers need to understand most tub faucets take 2 hot stems. Especially
see Sayco tub faucets with the wrong stem on cold side.


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

aprilmayb said:


> Even though your shirt says that Jesus hates the Cowboys, which is clearly blasphemy, I'm going to respond to this...
> 
> We got sued a couple of years ago over a plastic part that came with a customer supplied water dispenser. We told the lady it was a piece of junk. We recommended it not be installed and the customer insisted. John warned the customer, wrote on her invoice that he warned her, wrote on her invoice that it had only a 30 day warranty on labor and no warranty on the parts (since we didn't supply them) and we still got sued when it leaked 3 YEARS LATER. Lesson learned. If you don't think something should be fixed that way, don't fix it that way. It's better to lose a job and stand up for what you know is right than to be liable down the road because apparently invoices and warranties mean nothing.


You lost the suit??


----------



## aprilmayb (Feb 11, 2013)

Of course it was handled through insurance, but yes. Our insurance company said the other insurance company basically bullied them into settling by threatening to take them to court. Our insurance company caved so as not to tie up the resources saying that it would cost them the same to settle as it would cost to go to court and them risk losing.

Funny (sorta) thing came from it though. Our premium went up considerably so our broker had to shop for a new company. The insurance company that sued us ended up taking us as a client stating that they knew we were not responsible for the damage.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

aprilmayb said:


> Of course it was handled through insurance, but yes. Our insurance company said the other insurance company basically bullied them into settling by threatening to take them to court. Our insurance company caved so as not to tie up the resources saying that it would cost them the same to settle as it would cost to go to court and them risk losing.
> 
> Funny (sorta) thing came from it though. Our premium went up considerably so our broker had to shop for a new company. The insurance company that sued us ended up taking us as a client stating that they knew we were not responsible for the damage.


'Murica.


----------



## sjaquay (Jan 13, 2013)

the first thing i always check when i get a dripping faucet is the WATER PRESSURE, ive had new ones leak because of the pressure being to high. most faucets will hold a little over 100psi, some wont. if the pressure is over 80, they need a prv.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

We have state consumer laws to protect us from responsibility for defective product that we don't manufacture, as long as they are installed according to manufacture specs. Also we need only guarantee any part or labor for a period of one year on new installation and 30 days on a repair. That suit would have been thrown out in a court here. But sometimes the insurance company's will fold and settle because its cheaper to settle or arbitrate than it is to fight in court. Then they also have an excuse to raise your rates. Nice little racket they have going for themselves. Also if Jesus doesn't hate the Cowboys then why doesn't he through Devine intervention end Tony Romo's career so they could maybe have atleast a chance of making it through the playoffs?


----------



## aprilmayb (Feb 11, 2013)

[QUOTE="theplumbinator" Also if Jesus doesn't hate the Cowboys then why doesn't he through Devine intervention end Tony Romo's career so they could maybe have atleast a chance of making it through the playoffs?[/QUOTE]



He's still punishing Jerry Jones for firing Tom Landry.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Lol....


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Working on aqua seal informs me the faucet is old. With older faucets the thread for the seat will start to degrade or expand and you must use pipe dope on the seats otherwise it will start to drip. 

What color is the yellow brass? if you start to see the yellow brass turning red the valve body is digressing and it may be time for a new valve.


----------



## Hans B Shaver (Oct 30, 2009)

Chrome plated or stainless steel seats the brass do not last. and yes change the stems complete.


----------



## Kevan (Jul 5, 2010)

Many thanks to those who came forward with insights and suggestions.

I went back the day after I posted my question, but I've waited a couple of days before posting an update, just to see if the #$%^ thing would pull the same stunt a third time. It hasn't. Apparently I actually fixed it this time.

The problem wound up being _defective washers twice in a row._ I wouldn't think that it could happen, but the results seem to prove that it has.

To shorten the story by omitting various steps and mental processes, I got to studying the washer from the leaking stem and noticed that it had an unusual ridge along the flat surface inside, where the brass "plate" would press against the small part of the top hat. The washer on the non-leaking stem didn't have this irregularity.

I happened to still have in my coat pocket my earlier set of washers, which I had replaced on my earlier callback. I examined them and found one with the flaw, one without. So I took the one without a flaw and put it on the leaking stem, and that solved the problem.

Yeah, I agree; it doesn't make any sense to me either.


----------



## Kevan (Jul 5, 2010)

I was wrong.

Customer has a problem with promptness. He let it leak over the weekend, then called me on Monday to say that it began to leak again after they took the first shower.

I went by the parts house that specializes in American Standard and was told that my chances of finding OEM stems were slim-to-none, although they could order them for me at high prices. So I got a set of Taiwanese :chinese: stems with flat washers and installed them.

Thinking back, I guess the flaws I saw in the top hat washers were caused by a worn stem that somehow was pushing the washer crooked. Agree?


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

I have not seen any oem. stems from A/S for aquaseal. I have purchased stems from Wolverine Brass that were good quality. Also recently purchased parts from Hodes that I was happy with .


----------

